
Google’s DeepMind AI can lip-read TV shows better than a pro - russtrpkovski
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2113299-googles-deepmind-ai-can-lip-read-tv-shows-better-than-a-pro/
======
questionr
have they not seen 2001?
[https://youtu.be/1s-PiIbzbhw](https://youtu.be/1s-PiIbzbhw)

~~~
sunstone
"Open the pod bay door HAL." "I'm sorry Dave, I can't do that."

